# Hello. What are these?



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

se


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

rw


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

P. Naterri


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Are you sure my friend? They look, AWFULLY WHITE to me...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

They look like red bellies to me, do they have an underbite? If not, they could be pacus.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice little guys.....P. Nattereri.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

P Nattereri.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

P. Natt also.. aka Red Belly


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yup those are red bellys!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i agree red bellies


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

thank yous!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

thank yous!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

whats the deal with the basket?


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

thats p. nattereri


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

definately reds!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ViBE said:


> They look, AWFULLY WHITE to me...


 That's because they're still awefully small....


----------

